# Uber Vs. Lyft my bottom line is...



## hovig (Aug 14, 2014)

After driving for both companies and looking back at all my statements I have finally calculated that with Uber I am averaging $9-$10 a ride after fees and $12-$14 a ride with Lyft. Now I will drive exclusively for Lyft and hit the Power Driver bonus which will give me a better chance at keeping it at $14 maybe even $15 a ride.

Things to note - 
1. I drive in the LA area usually early mornings and late nights
2. Tipping on the Lyft platform makes a big difference
3. $1 isn't taken off every single ride like with Uber


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

hovig said:


> After driving for both companies and looking back at all my statements I have finally calculated that with Uber I am averaging $9-$10 a ride after fees and $12-$14 a ride with Lyft. Now I will drive exclusively for Lyft and hit the Power Driver bonus which will give me a better chance at keeping it at $14 maybe even $15 a ride.
> 
> Things to note -
> 1. I drive in the LA area usually early mornings and late nights
> ...


All your notes do make Lyft better, but their quest for too many drivers means I wait 5 times longer for a ping then with Uber. Back in May I'd be running non stop with Lyft and could clear $300 in one night when they didn't take their commission. But Lyft will not cut back on drivers because of Uber competition and so the situation only gets worse. Also I fear that soon Lyft will lower their rates in response to Uber's cut.


----------



## hovig (Aug 14, 2014)

This is true I do get less rides in total, but with a $4 more average I still make more. Plus consider the less miles and gas on your vehicle. Now lets say Lyft lowers its prices, it wouldn't hurt us as bad as it hurts Uber drivers because Uber drivers have no other incentives (Power Bonus, Tips)


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

hovig said:


> This is true I do get less rides in total, but with a $4 more average I still make more. Plus consider the less miles and gas on your vehicle. Now lets say Lyft lowers its prices, it wouldn't hurt us as bad as it hurts Uber drivers because Uber drivers have no other incentives (Power Bonus, Tips)


I think I might try for Lyft's power bonus next week and see what difference it makes. I do get tips on a majority of trips what is extra honey on my daily summary.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm doing Lyft only. I don't care how much Uber surges. When Uber does surge I get more fares anyway. 

Put the hurt on Uber. Don't drive for 'em.

Unfortunately I suspect that Lyft will follow Uber down the shit hole pay routine. If they do my ridesharing days will be over. As it should with anyone who stops and thinks about it for a few seconds.

Expect a huge amount of driver burnout regardless.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The key is growing the demand for Lyft. But I actually need more drivers in my North Sacramento area. Double the riders, and double the drivers, translates to 5 minute waits for everybody.

I pooh-poohed the referral cards when my mentor told me about them, saying I just wanted to drive I didn't wanna do sales. But if I really Want Lyft prices to stay high here I'm going to have to do some hustling in my area.

I know about leaving them in bars and restaurants, And I'm thinking of adding car repair places, but where else can I drop them off?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I switched to lyft for the higher mileage rate and tips. Uber is having trouble keeping cars on the road here, it surges all the time. I have taken 4 uber rides but they were all on surges. Stand your ground. Uber been blowing up my phone like a jealous female. Constant texts trying to get drivers out. Ef em. I dont think the low rates are going to last .


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> I switched to lyft for the higher mileage rate and tips. Uber is having trouble keeping cars on the road here, it surges all the time. I have taken 4 uber rides but they were all on surges. Stand your ground. Uber been blowing up my phone like a jealous female. Constant texts trying to get drivers out. Ef em. I dont think the low rates are going to last .


You're so right about the jealous females thing. I do it after a separation.


----------



## LDC (Jan 27, 2015)

I dont find that LYFT is busy enough in Phoenix area. Unfortunately I would love to just use LYFT as its a more driver friendly company and will back you up legally where UBER is scumb.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

It's actually pretty busy here in Louisville. Doesn't get going till after 10 though, makes for late nights. They cut rates on uber so low here they can't keep cars on the road until they put out a surge.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm doing Lyft only. I don't care how much Uber surges. When Uber does surge I get more fares anyway.
> 
> Put the hurt on Uber. Don't drive for 'em.
> 
> ...


Lyft has already dropped their rates in DFW market to match Fubers. .90 cents per mile $4.00 minimum


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Lyft is .40/mile less in Ct than Uber. Their base rate is $1.00 versus Uber's $2.00 base so you have to drive further just to get above the minimum fare, and no guarantees. Haven't turned on my Lyft app in weeks, can't afford it. The only time Lyft pays more is on trips of 1.5 miles or less because the SRF is tacked on to the end of the fare. On a minimun fare ride I get $4.00 from Lyft and $3.20 from Uber. After that an Uber ride is always more. Also almost never see Prime Time even on busy nights.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Western Warrior said:


> I think I might try for Lyft's power bonus next week and see what difference it makes. I do get tips on a majority of trips what is extra honey on my daily summary.


It took me 5 months to figure out that switching lyft driver mode off and back on even for a few seconds seriously reduces your number of pings as lyft algorithm takes into account how long one has been "waiting" for a ping when assigning requests (something of a virtual queue). I get requests more often if I turn on Lyft only


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

Starve the beast!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

But they are further away.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Luberon said:


> It took me 5 months to figure out that switching lyft driver mode off and back on even for a few seconds seriously reduces your number of pings as lyft algorithm takes into account how long one has been "waiting" for a ping when assigning requests (something of a virtual queue). I get requests more often if I turn on Lyft only


I did not know that. Thanks for the update. I'll give it a try.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Luberon said:


> It took me 5 months to figure out that switching lyft driver mode off and back on even for a few seconds seriously reduces your number of pings as lyft algorithm takes into account how long one has been "waiting" for a ping when assigning requests (something of a virtual queue). I get requests more often if I turn on Lyft only


Do you know this for a fact, or is it just from observation?

I sometimes flip over to passenger mode to see if there are any other cars in the area. Doesn't seem to be an effect, but my sample size thus far on Lyft is very small, and there just aren't that many Lyft drivers online here in the Dallas area.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Luberon said:


> It took me 5 months to figure out that switching lyft driver mode off and back on even for a few seconds seriously reduces your number of pings as lyft algorithm takes into account how long one has been "waiting" for a ping when assigning requests (something of a virtual queue). I get requests more often if I turn on Lyft only


I don't know that to be a fact. The actions of these platforms isn't publicly known. We are only guessing when making the above observations. I sometimes question if the number of available cars that the apps show is accurate, with Uber anyway.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't know that to be a fact. The actions of these platforms isn't publicly known. We are only guessing when making the above observations. I sometimes question if the number of available cars that the apps show is accurate, with Uber anyway.


Actually I thought this was made public by Lyft. That they do use a queue. That's why if you are online without a ping on Lyft for 20 minutes you will get a call across town despite there being closer cars. Can anyone confirm if this has changed? I haven't taken but a few rides with Lyft in the past 3 months.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Samename said:


> Actually I thought this was made public by Lyft. That they do use a queue. That's why if you are online without a ping on Lyft for 20 minutes you will get a call across town despite there being closer cars. Can anyone confirm if this has changed? I haven't taken but a few rides with Lyft in the past 3 months.


I haven't seen that in any of their material. If you find it, post it.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I believe it has something to do with the longer you are online, your search radius increases. I get some Lyft requests that are 15 miles away, keep on beeping.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I believe it has something to do with the longer you are online, your search radius increases. I get some Lyft requests that are 15 miles away, keep on beeping.


Again, I don't think so. Nobody beats Uber for long pings. I've had them from 60+ miles away! WTF?


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

I wouldn't mind so much if a company added a little weighting to their algorithm that favored drivers with longer downtime and/or better more experienced drivers (slight weighting...not enough to shut out new drivers), but ONLY if the drivers are within a reasonable distance.

Forcing a request to a driver who is 20+ minutes away doesn't help anyone.

One thing to remember if there appear to be closer cars on the map: Those drivers may have missed, or deliberately passed on the ping. At 20 minutes out, you might be choice #3.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Again, I don't think so. Nobody beats Uber for long pings. I've had them from 60+ miles away! WTF?


I've never had a 10+ mile Uber ping. Perhaps their programming is different in different cities. Here, if you move the pin out into the boonies (but still within the service area), it will just say that "No UberX Available" if cars are more than 15 min or so away.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

rjenkins said:


> I've never had a 10+ mile Uber ping. Perhaps their programming is different in different cities. Here, if you move the pin out into the boonies (but still within the service area), it will just say that "No UberX Available" if cars are more than 15 min or so away.


Got stranded in the burbs last nite. Had a 15 mile away Lyft ping. Took it on a chance. Worked out, surprisingly well. $37. fare back to pay zone. Probably because I was the only Plus in the area. Pax probably had the slide in the wrong spot too. Newbie. Didn't tell them tho. Chance is part of the fun or the pain.

I do NOT think the algo's of Lyft or Uber are all that sophisticated, are actually quite lame and could use a LOT of improving. I'm only surprised the companies aren't 'on it' as it could be much better for everyone if they used their heads a bit better.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

Samename said:


> Actually I thought this was made public by Lyft. That they do use a queue. That's why if you are online without a ping on Lyft for 20 minutes you will get a call across town despite there being closer cars. Can anyone confirm if this has changed? I haven't taken but a few rides with Lyft in the past 3 months.


In my little experience with lyft I kind now see how this is likely the case. It appears good on the surface but is really not given I have no interest in driving so far to pick up a pax. I was wondering about that and now it makes sense to me why I am getting those far away pings.

How does the algorithm consider the scheduled to drive aspect. I don't really like having to go online and guess at when I might be available to drive next week = which is what it really is for me, it's a part time gig and I'll do it when I feel like it, not otherwise.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

hovig said:


> After driving for both companies and looking back at all my statements I have finally calculated that with Uber I am averaging $9-$10 a ride after fees and $12-$14 a ride with Lyft. Now I will drive exclusively for Lyft and hit the Power Driver bonus which will give me a better chance at keeping it at $14 maybe even $15 a ride.
> 
> Things to note -
> 1. I drive in the LA area usually early mornings and late nights
> ...


The tips are shit--very ungrateful riders. I find there are twice as many rides on Uber and I get just as much or more cash tips from Uber.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Got stranded in the burbs last nite. Had a 15 mile away Lyft ping. Took it on a chance. Worked out, surprisingly well. $37. fare back to pay zone. Probably because I was the only Plus in the area. Pax probably had the slide in the wrong spot too. Newbie. Didn't tell them tho. Chance is part of the fun or the pain.
> 
> I do NOT think the algo's of Lyft or Uber are all that sophisticated, are actually quite lame and could use a LOT of improving. I'm only surprised the companies aren't 'on it' as it could be much better for everyone if they used their heads a bit better.


Neither company should be sending any driver 15 miles away to pick up anybody. It is way too far and it contradicts that they say they have our backs in this area, but clearly they don't. There seems to be no mileage limit to where they will send uS to pick up a pax.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> Neither company should be sending any driver 15 miles away to pick up anybody. It is way too far and it contradicts that they say they have our backs in this area, but clearly they don't. There seems to be no mileage limit to where they will send uS to pick up a pax.


There is no choice for a driver but to call the pax on longer distance pings to get their destination OR they may lose money.

The math has to make sense. The algo's can not do driver math.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is no choice for a driver but to call the pax on longer distance pings to get their destination OR they may lose money.
> 
> The math has to make sense. The algo's can not do driver math.


I agree. But we must maintain a 90 percent acceptance rate. To my understanding, accepting and then canceling a ride will count toward our acceptance rate.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The key is growing the demand for Lyft. But I actually need more drivers in my North Sacramento area. Double the riders, and double the drivers, translates to 5 minute waits for everybody.
> 
> I pooh-poohed the referral cards when my mentor told me about them, saying I just wanted to drive I didn't wanna do sales. But if I really Want Lyft prices to stay high here I'm going to have to do some hustling in my area.
> 
> I know about leaving them in bars and restaurants, And I'm thinking of adding car repair places, but where else can I drop them off?


Hotels if they'll let you.


----------



## the_radioactive (Feb 2, 2015)

LDC said:


> I dont find that LYFT is busy enough in Phoenix area. Unfortunately I would love to just use LYFT as its a more driver friendly company and will back you up legally where UBER is scumb.


I'm in total agreement with you! I honestly love Lyft, both as a company and their loyal passengers. Lyft will certainly help you out with any issues (of which there rarely are any), unlike Fuber who's unreliable driver support is driving me nuts! If you see the news, lyft also does things to support the company and doesn't seem bent on world domination like Fuber.
I really wish Lyft got enough demand here in the valley, I drop Fuber so fast! Past few days I felt like it was slightly more than usual though! I'm so glad!


----------

